# Movie sound problems



## mano1438 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everyone!!

I really hope that someone can assist me with this issue,I've download (3X) this movie called 300 - the video quality is great and I can hear the sound quite well when I play it on my pc,but I've burnt the movie 5 times onto dvd's and cd's and when playing on my divx dvd player to view over the tv I just receive a garbled sound,totally distorted,cannot hear hardly anything,except here and there a certain word and this at almost full volume.

I don't quite know much about these things and having read here and there,thought that it could perhaps be that there is a codec missing,so I downloaded gspot and according to the results and from what I can make out,it tells me that I do have the installed codecs.

One of the movies is in DivX and I do have the latest DivX bundle,used this but sound was garbled,then I tried to burn it with Ashampoo Shrink and Burn,but still the sound is garbled.

I would very much appreciate someones assistance with this issue please!!

Thanks !!

Mano


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You wont get help here, you stole a movie and thats against forum rules.


----------



## mano1438 (Feb 1, 2005)

I stole a movie???....what are you talking about man??!...you should get your facts right before making any statements,learn to ask m8!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Wow, so you got the 300 that was released in the theaters about a week ago through some connection you have at the production studio? Give me a break. Now I am reporting you. By the way, stop stealing copyrighted material. You could get fined and do time for it!


----------



## mano1438 (Feb 1, 2005)

Do you know me at all???

I don't know you from a bar of soap,go to church and keep your righteous ways to yourself man,what the hell gives you the right to judge anyone for that matter....if you're looking to hassle someone,go hassle your dog man!


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hmmm linskyjack a valued forum member with 19338 post that can read the forum rules, Vs. mano1428 with 16 posts who obviously can't read the forum rules .......Who do I side with on this matter


----------



## mano1438 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Accat,

I did not join this forum to be juged by anyone nor to take sides or be sided,you yourself have much less postings than that other guy,which also goes to show that there are certain people on the net whom have nothing better to do than to pester others instead of assisting or explaining,without trying to be a judge of caracters or personalities.

If I had known this was illegal I would most certainly not posted it,but then again what may be illegal in your country may not be so in mine or others for that matter,but above all,I will not have a snot nosed idiot telling me what I must do or not,I'm too old for that kind of impertinence and it makes me waste valuable time in explaining issues of life which everyone has to learn on their own,not as in asking a simple pc question,something which I know very little about and which in the past have had reasonable people explain to me details in a reasonable manner.

I am not wasting more time with this issue and least of all with people whom cannot explain themselves,even if they have posted millions of idoticies,this does not make a person.

I'm not here to harm anyone or to be abusive or to insult,am here to enjoy a few minutes life gives us all to interact and chat with people from different parts of the world,but jerks exist everywhere in the globe and believe me I do know,I have travelled more than enough to know.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I can pretty much guarantee you that it is illegal in whatever country you come from. I can also pretty much guarantee you that you know it is illegal. 
Its better that you run off and play somewhere else.


----------



## mano1438 (Feb 1, 2005)

U know **** man


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

No I don't know. Goodbye


----------



## Deaken (Jan 9, 2008)

Your file may contain an AC3 audio track (which in most cases does if divx cannot play the audio). If it does, using the AC3 Configuration settings you can change your AC3 Output Speaker settings to 2/0 Stereo and this should fix your problem.

Or... (Easy Fix)
Simple answer: you need an AC3 filter. An easy one to get is available at http://www.google.com/search?q=ac3

Check The orginal post here -----> http://support.divx.com/cgi-bin/div...SZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PUFDMw**&p_li=&p_topview=1

Here is the Next thing to do....
http://support.divx.com/cgi-bin/div...SZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PUFDMw**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

As any moderator would say in this situation please read the forum rules before posting. Not sure of the exact words but torrents, and illegal downloading is not to be discussed in this forum


----------

